# genetics of pinstripe, pied,honeybee and ivory



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

as title ses what are the gentics of these and what do you have to breed to get them


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

pied is a morph and so is pinstripe pied is a recissive trait so you can get hets cheaper breed to hets together you can produce pieds hets are normal looking royals with the genes in to produce pieds.

pinstripes are a dominant trait so you can only get pinstripes nothing to make them so if you bred a pinstripe to a normal you would get 50% chance per egg of getting a pinstripe rest would be normal.

ivorys im not sure i think its yellow belly x yellow belly but uncetain but again i beleave these are recessive genes so you could by het ivorys just like the pied gene 

not big on royal morphs so still learning myself


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pin = dominant base morph
pied = recessive base morph
ivory = co-dominant super = yellowbelly x yellowbelly
honey bee = combo = spider (dominant) + ghost (recessive)


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

honey bee is only produced by a spider het ghost x ghost or a het ghost 

and ivory ive just checked for you is the super form of a yellow belly and isnt recessive after all so only to produce on is a yellow belly x yellow belly pairing 

hope this helps


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah thanks it does just deciding what to get 2 visually different snakes e.g spider and pastel or 2 hets which will be pied and have a chance of getting a pied


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

if you wanting to start breeding get a spider and pastel from clutch you will get spiders bumble bees and pastels then keep some sell some by hets later you could get a pair of het pieds for 200 probs so get the spider and pastel as there more expensive but will help you out more in long run


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

yep finnaly decided what to do i will buy a spider and a pastel and use the money from selling the babies to buy something else


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

buy the females first would be my suggestion the girls need to be around 3 yrs to breed whereas the male would breed at a year..

just my suggestion buy a female pastel and female spider grow them on , giving u a few years to save for a decent male .


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

true but a female spider is expensive


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

herper147 said:


> true but a female spider is expensive


*pinstripe, pied, honeybee and ivory* 

so are these ^^^ ?


----------



## sassy3 (Aug 18, 2008)

alan1 said:


> *pinstripe, pied, honeybee and ivory*
> 
> so are these ^^^ ?


 
yup alot more than a spider , u could easily pick up a female pastel and female spider for around £500 if u shop around .


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

no i meant pieds and all that to see if i could make them e.g 2 100%het pieds


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

chewy fyu said:


> honey bee is only produced by a spider het ghost x ghost or a het ghost
> 
> and ivory ive just checked for you is the super form of a yellow belly and isnt recessive after all so only to produce on is a yellow belly x yellow belly pairing
> 
> hope this helps



Or any combo that has Yellow Belly in it :2thumb:. You can use a Pastel Yellow Belly or even an Ivory too along with anything that has Yellow Belly in :2thumb:.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

herper147 said:


> yep finnaly decided what to do i will buy a spider and a pastel and use the money from selling the babies to buy something else


Good luck on that plan..think you will find it doesnt quite work like that, just because you create babies doesnt mean you will get them sold., you just need to check out the classifieds..if you are talking picking up this years offspring, it will take 2-3 years, some females more before you breed them, pastels & spiders are allready hammered,,so by the time you breed they will be worth as much as normals..unless you want to pay £12-1500 for an adult female pastel at breeding age & size plus £4-600 for a breedable male spider..not trying to burst your bubble, best holding off & getting morphs you really want to keep


----------

